# Cassie 6/20/2004 - 4/14.2021



## tstex (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello to all,

The only and worst part of owning a Golden is when it's time to say goodbye. Cassie was 2 months shy of being 17 yrs old, the oldest of my 4 Goldens since 1988. She was the only of 4 that we had as a puppy; the other 3 all rescues.

Been reading your posts of your losses. I am both truly sorry and profoundly empathetic as we now endure the pain of not seeing our Cassie. Knowing that she will never come to the counter for her Dasuquin and early morning treats as I make the coffee is a stark reality that's going to take a long time to heal. We are most fortunate to have had her so long, but the dual edge sword is you become so much more attached and used to the routines.

We have a 100 acre farm in NE Colorado County Texas and all the Golden's have loved going there, esp swimming in the ponds and taking John Deere Gator rides. Based on the amt of times I went there w her over the last 16.9 yrs, we took over 668 trips and traveled just over 67,000 miles together. That's one faithful co-pilot. She still barked at the cows up to the last few weeks. We buried her there bc she loved being there so much, and she's next to the other Golden's too.

It's amazing the love, faithfulness, friendship and tenacity these wonderful animals have for their family. Have a great degree of confidence that Cassie and all your Golden's would not want us to feel bad for them not being here anymore. So, I'm going to wish you all the best and I hope you too can heal as I so seek to do...All the best, tom


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

It sounds like Cassie had a wonderful life, and what a great age to live to! 
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tstex (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you. Here’s a pic of her relaxing in the cool grasses in early spring


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

What a beautiful sugar-face!! I'm so sorry for your loss; no matter how long we get, it just isn't long enough. I hope you take comfort in the wonderful home you provided for Cassie for nearly 17 (AMAZING!!) years, and that soon memories bring smiles instead of sadness. I think everyone on this forum has felt your loss themselves, and absolutely understands. 

Welcome, Tom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Cassie. 
You were blessed with the precious gift of almost 17 years, what an incredible life she lived and so many memories you have.


The journey for your heart to heal and to find peace can be long, my hope is your memories of Cassie will help ease your pain. 

Godspeed Cassie


----------



## tstex (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you both so very much. I truly appreciate your comments.

Here’s a pic of Cassie in our favorite Home Depot. We couldn’t go very far w out many folks wanting to pet her, esp children. She was a real paw/hand shaker upon request...🌈


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Cassie had such a beautiful long life with you.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Cassie certainly had a long and wonderful life...and that is all we strive for with our Goldens. So sorry for your loss


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Cassie. Would you like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## tstex (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you all again for your comments. I still cannot believe how much i miss and am going to miss her presence in our lives.

yes, pls add Cassie to the🌈...thank you for your invitation to do so.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey Tom, welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear about Cassie. She looks like a sweet girl in those photos and it sounds like she had a great life with you.


----------

